# Griffin RTA HELP!!



## MoeB786 (5/2/16)

Hey guys anybody in the midrand or pta west area willing to help me urgently,

Im going away for the weekend and need help with the wicking on my tank, i cannot get it right, it keeps leaking 

Please send me a whatsapp if your willing to help me please 0797860004

Will be in midrand till 1:30pm than leaving for vacation


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/2/16)

What tank you got, and what is your basic build ?


----------



## KimVapeDashian (5/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> What tank you got, and what is your basic build ?


Its a Griffin RTA - as per post title.

I am actually following this thread, as my first build in it last night also leaked - i tucked my wicks just into the notches as per what RiPTrippers said...


----------



## KimVapeDashian (5/2/16)

Maybe we are having oring issues - i have read that a few people have had issues like that


----------



## NewOobY (5/2/16)

hey dude, I work in Samrand. If you willing to drive here I can help - I got a Griffin. Just bring cotton, scissors and tweezers. I left my coil-kit at home. PM me and I can give you my cell number, then we can whatsapp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (5/2/16)

I can't come over to help but I can give advice for @KimVapeDashian and other searchers.

My wicks are nice and tight.
Tuck under the ring. You want it going under the ring but not coming out below.
After a day it will go slightly under due to gravity and use.

If those channels are full and tucked you should be good.
Whatever didn't make it into the ring should be trimmed all the way to the coil.

When refilling close airflow and juice control.

Posting a pic of your wicking also help tremendously in diagnosing the problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)

What wire you using? Here is what I did.
With dual 26/32 Clapton. 5 wraps with 3mm ID. Used cotton bacon and wicked it semi tight in the coils. Then trimmed wicks so they would fit just into the juice channels. Just under the ring. 
I'm now gonna do a SS build. It shouldn't leak though. Try wicking like I've said and how riptripper shows. Good luck and let us know bud


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/2/16)

I think you lost an o-ring. Mine leaked when I dropped an o-ring. Ensure you have an o-ring on both sides of the glass

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (5/2/16)

Another thing I did was juice the wick ends a bit before I put it in, so I knew it was a good fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (5/2/16)

well in all honesty the first time i wicked my Griffin it leaked like the Niagara falls, that kinda put me off it for about a week. So don't loose hope buddy - when you get that wicking right, you will not be disappointed anymore - the flavor on this thing is amazing.


----------



## GlacieredPyro (5/2/16)

@SAVapeGear Knows his stuff. He gave me a video of how to wick it. Haven't lost a single drop of juice to leaking since I got the tank.
Will see if I can find it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/2/16)

So I took the Griffin apart, took out Claptons and built this. 7 wraps, 24g SS, 3mm dual coil. Came out at 0.17ohms.



I put juice on the top of the wick before I tuck it in, I find it helps judge and control the wick. As in pic, only a little juice on this step.

TUcked and fired. Juiced and closed. Tank on. Juice holes and airflow closed. Filled. Opened juice and airholes. Magic beast tank ready

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY (7/2/16)

nice step-by-step with pics thanks bro.


----------



## Nightwalker (7/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> nice step-by-step with pics thanks bro.


U are welcome. I hope it helps.


----------

